# Otto got his CGC at 8 months old!



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

As an introduction, I'm new here, and Otto is "my" first GSD. (My ex-husband had 2, but they preferred him to me....)

I do know that a CGC is a very low title (it wasn't even a title back when I put a few on other dogs), but he did SO well for a baby. He turned 8 months yesterday, and passed today. I plan to continue training him to advanced titles, assuming his hips pass for jumping. 

If any of you know a reputable Schutzhund trainer in North Central Alabama, please let me know (I wouldn't attempt it without a trainer as I know NOTHING about training for protection.)

I have owned, trained, bred, and exhibited Shelties (AKC conformation and obedience) for over 20 years, but my remaining 3 and I are now "retired."

I found this site several months ago and have been "lurking" and learning. I have found much good information here, and often unexpected entertainment . Thanks to y'all for that!

Introducing my entourage:

Otto CGC, 8 months, GSD
Samantha (ptd), 13 yrs, Sheltie
Nina (ptd), 11 yrs, Sheltie
AKC CH Sophia, 10 yrs, Sheltie
Windy, 31 yrs, Quarter Horse/Thoroughbred
X, 10 yrs, off-track Thoroughbred
Cedric, aka "The Brat," 5 yrs, off-track Thoroughbred (Secretariat great-grandson)
Cleopatra, 9 yrs, Himalayan
Phailin, aka, "Snotnose," 1 yr, Snowshoe

And always in my heart,

AKC CH Raven, CGC, CD, HT, 1987-2002, Sheltie (finished all titles within 6 months)

Brandy, 1977-2006, American Saddlebred and 3-day eventer/open jumper


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations. I know how much work goes into it. Cant wait to see pictures of him and see all the other things you guys do together. 

Welcome to the forum officially. Yes this site has so much good info, as far as the entertainment , we try lol :blush:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure who you've been talking to but a CGC is NOT a low title at all! I know tons of dogs that would never ever pass that darn thing!!!!

So I say congrats and onward with training from there!!!!

Love that you had shelties all the work you did with them over the years is a great help to your life with a German Shepherd. And remember AGILITY is the best thing to do with our dogs  so you may want to look for those classes too....


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Congrats ! At 8 months, mine was still chasing flies through the air. 

She's 10 months now and seems to be settling down some and is able to focus. Too bad cat-chasing isn't a title - we would earn that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks!

Having been involved in AKC conformation with Shelties for so long, I can be a bit of a snob (sorry!), and CGC was only a certificate back in the day....

Hoping this works -- Here is my boy at 5 months:

And can't forget the one who brought me into the world of competitive dog events: CH Rockin'R Raven Reflection CD HCT (CGC!) at 14 1/2:

To igottabecrazy (aren't we all?): Let's work on that Cat-Chasing title idea!


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

PS to MaggieRoseLee: I'm thinking about agility, just not sure these decrepit legs of mine can keep up!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

willoglen said:


> PS to MaggieRoseLee: I'm thinking about agility, just not sure these decrepit legs of mine can keep up!


Don't worry about your legs! None of us can run as fast as our dogs! :wub:


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

igottabecrazy said:


> Congrats ! At 8 months, mine was still chasing flies through the air.
> 
> She's 10 months now and seems to be settling down some and is able to focus. Too bad cat-chasing isn't a title - we would earn that one in a heartbeat.


Lol....that is what I was thinking....I have a picture of miles chasing a bug flying around his head durning training when he was 10 months old... Don't think he would have won anything at that age...well...he is over a year now and the only competition he enters is "who can I get the longest belly run from"....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

